# Hello from us...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello everyone

We hope you are all well and of course Nanci and Freddy are never far from our thoughts. 

We are all good. Girls are doing great and are just the same two special souls (pics to come). 

I am feeling a good bit better! The meds are holding the condition at bay for now which is great. I have started a new job just last week and it's so refreshing to spend more time at home and not be responsible for lots of staff and patients. 

We've been away for a lovely long break (3 weeks) to our usual spot in the wilds of Lanzarote and have booked to go back to an even more remote spot in November. 

Lots of newbies here I am sure who will wonder what the heck I'm on about abd who I am - sorry about that, I have looked through the pictures and puppy forum and congratulate you on your glorious new family members. 

And to all my friends, I've missed you all and sorry I've not kept in touch - I know you'll forgive me!

Love us xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have to post these separately as I'm on my phone...

Aren't they gorgeous?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And another... Drying after a walk (it's just raining every day here!!!!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

With their cocker pals


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great to hear from you Ruth! Glad you are feeling better. Love the pictures of the girls too. Maggie and I have been busy training this summer. Hope to have her Rally Novice title by the end of the summer. Best of luck on your new job.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice to see you back and glad things are going better 

The girls look lovely as ever


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> We hope you are all well and of course Nanci and Freddy are never far from our thoughts.
> 
> ...


We do, of course, love you!

Good to get the update and I'm really glad that you are feeling better and enjoying the new job.

Thanks for the lovely pictures of your beautiful two - Lola looks as if her colour is washing out in the rain (it can't be bleaching in the sun as there has been none.)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!! 

Barb!! That sounds absolutely brilliant. Dedicated 100% as usual! Go you and Maggie 

Marzi - Lola's coat needs a clip, when it gets too long the orange tips come, a good shave down brings her back to chocolate - she's a bit like an orangutan crossed with a silverback at present. Ha.

Ps thanks for your love


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Howdy ho Ruth! It's great to hear you're getting on ok  and the girlies look scrummy as usual. End of term madness here plus Neil's Dad had his hip replaced so not much time on here lately, then a password issue that locked me out doh! 

Poppy says top o' the mornin' (she's so stereotypical!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous Poppy!! What's the craic?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hello again*

Hello all we are back. Mummy was unable to post as her password wouldn't be accepted. We are now up and running again. We have been following you all and hello to new puppies.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Hello all we are back. Mummy was unable to post as her password wouldn't be accepted. We are now up and running again. We have been following you all and hello to new puppies.


Sorry posted on wrong thread x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

HI Ruth We've missed your wisdom and wit. Good to see everybody's well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Christine!! 

Thanks Datun - not too sure about the wisdom and wit


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Ruth, great to hear from you and very happy to hear you are feeling so much better....well enough to work which is fantastic. Good news indeed. Lola and Nina haven't changed a bit and it's lovely to see them again. You have been missed.


----------

